# Large Blue Butterfly returns



## Brian G Turner (Mar 28, 2004)

This is great news. 

I remember hearing about its extinction - and usbsequent reintroduction - as a kid. I was utterly into the natural world. So much so, that I sort-of beat up a kid down our street for stamping on ants, in case they were the type that nurtured Large Blue larvae.

It's life cycle is absolutely fascinating - the idea that the caterpillar is effectively groomed and protected by a species of ant always caught my imagination as a child. 

Anyway, here's the story:


*Lost UK butterfly thriving again*

The large blue butterfly, which went extinct in the UK in 1979, is making a dramatic comeback after the species was reintroduced by conservationists. 

Numbers of the beautiful insect last year soared to about 6,000, which is possibly more than have been present in Britain at any time since the 1950s. 

Efforts are underway to help them gain a foothold at 25 UK sites, nine of which now host thriving colonies. 

Large blues from Sweden were used to rebuild the UK population in 1983. Dr Jeremy Thomas, of the Centre for Ecology and Hydrology in Dorset, told BBC News Online: "We're going two or three steps forward to every one back these days - 20 years ago it was the other way around."


More: http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3568321.stm


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 29, 2004)

Heartening news, indeed. If we can spare the time to care for little (or large) flutterbys, things can't be all bad.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 29, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> I was utterly into the natural world. So much so, that I sort-of beat up a kid down our street for stamping on ants, in case they were the type that nurtured Large Blue larvae.


Hey, I won't applaud you for beating on another kid but I will certainly applaud the sentiment behind it.  I was just ridiculed this past weekend for telling people not to throw their cigarette butts into the water (was on a boat) and letting their napkins and other trash fly into the water as well.  They laughed as I wandered around picking up loose trash before it could go overboard.  I did at least convince one or two that it was worthwhile to find a proper trash receptacle - whether they did so or not, at least they were more aware of what they were doing.

Each plant or animal species that becomes extinct has a distinct impact on other plants and animals that thrive in the same ecosystem, so saving anything is worthwhile - even nasty, annoying, pain-in-my-behind mosquitoes.  So three cheers for those people saving the 'Large Blue'.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 29, 2004)

That is one beautiful butterfly.  Can't say I blame you for punching the kid out, even though I try not to encourage that sort of thing.

And dwndrgn, people will always laugh.  Isn't it sad?  I've even had people laugh at me because I clean off my own table when I eat at a fast-food restaurant instead of just leaving my trash on the table.  I don't know why people think taking care of the environment is funny or silly.  I mean, I grumble sometimes about recycling but it isn't really all that hard or time-consuming.  They seem to think that no matter what they do, the earth will always be there for them and take care of them.  Yet, they'll be the ones wondering why "someone" didn't do "something" when it gets to the point where they can't use the water at all, or can't breathe the air, or can't go outside at all without a hat and sunscreen, or can't get enough food to eat.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey, hey! I was around 8 or 9 years old, so the fight was probably nothing more than a few pushes and maybe a slap to the body!!


----------

